

Photo Organizer for iOS – From an Idea to the App Store in 16 Days - genadyo
http://medium.com/ios-os-x-development/from-an-idea-to-the-app-store-in-16-days-f5b2d0b1ceff

======
genadyo
Hi, I built the app and can answer your questions :)

